# Mp Comparison Picture (2nd Attempt)



## erny72 (Apr 17, 2006)

Here the pic of two babies.

On the left the new arrival MP 2824-2 and on the right my old 2063.

Let see the difference:

Diameter: both are 37.5mm

Bezel: 2063 is 2mm; 2824 is 3mm

Crown: 2063 is 6mm x 3mm; 2824-2 is 5mm x 2mm

Crystal: 2063 is flat; 2824 is domed

Case thickness: 2063 is 16.5mm; 2824 is 17mm










But 2824 is perfectly. +0.5 sec in 36 hrs. !!!!!!!!!!!! (on the wrist)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's better.


----------



## erny72 (Apr 17, 2006)

Stan said:


> That's better.


Thanks.

OT

BTW, my username is Broadarrow, what's happen at my old account?

Plz re-activate it!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

erny72 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > That's better.
> ...


Nothing has happened to your old account other than you seem to have forgotten which email address you used to register, not mine nor the forums fault.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> erny72 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


If it wasn't for the remember me option, I'd be doing that daily


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Mar 11, 2007)

erny72 said:


> Here the pic of two babies.
> 
> On the left the new arrival MP 2824-2 and on the right my old 2063.
> 
> ...


They both look great, though I'm now wondering if the narrower bezel of the 2063 doesn't give it an even more 'classic' look... How's its timekeeping?


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

0b5cur1ty said:


> They both look great, though I'm now wondering if the narrower bezel of the 2063 doesn't give it an even more 'classic' look... How's its timekeeping?


(It's me again "erny72", finally logged Broadarrow)

Yes, me too i think 2063 narrow bezel is better....style is clean and the case width seems biggest.

(It would be interesting know details and differencese of MP's owners on the forum)

Timekeeping of 2063 is good but not excellent...if i remember +/- 7 sec/day.

2824 have gained 5 sec in 48 hrs.

cheers


----------

